# Linux-Instanzen



## jemand anders (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich zuvor mit einem Benutzer verwaltete Blogs auf verschiedene Benutzer verteilt.

Der Nachteil ist nun allerdings, wenn ich die Blogs oft wechsle, muss ich mich genauso oft ab- und wieder neumelden. Das nervt gewaltig.

Ich überlege deshalb, ob es Sinn macht, pro Blog einen eigenen User anzulegen und mich bei diesem bei Bedarf anzumelden.

Oder könnte ich alternativ auch in einer Linux-Session weitere virtuelle Sessions starten? Was könnte ich sonst noch machen? Irgendwelche Ideen?

Grüße


----------



## zerix (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

meinst du am System ab- und anmelden?


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## jemand anders (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

nein, ich meine bei dem jeweiligen Blog.

Ich muss mich immer zuerst bei dem einem Blog abmelden, bevor ich auf einen anderen zugreifen kann um da etwas machen zu können (außer lesen).

LG


----------



## sheel (20. Oktober 2016)

Also, im Browser bei verschiedenen Seiten an/abmelden, die zufällig am gleichen Server liegen?

Das hat nichts mit Linuxbenutzern/sessions usw. zu tun, und irgendwelche Virtualisierungen helfen dabei nicht.
Und ich versteh nicht, warum du dich bei Blog 1 abmelden musst, bevor du dich bei Blog 2 anmeldest.

...da Zerix und ich anscheinend beide nicht wissen, wovon du redest, wären mehr Infos hilfreich. Namen der verwendeten Software, Screenshots, irgendwas.


----------



## jemand anders (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich betreibe bei Bloganbieter blog.com mit 10 verschiedenen Benutzerkennungen 10 verschiedene Blogs:
  -a.blog.com
  -b.blog.com
  ...
  - j.blog.com
Wenn ich in Blog a.blog.com etwas tun will, und ich bin gerade in Blog j.blog.com angemeldet, muss ich mich zuerst bei diesem abmelden und bei a.blog.com anmelden, bevor ich darin etwas tun kann.
Das mag lächerlich klingen, aber wenn man das sehr oft machen muss, nervt das. Eine Tastenkombination, um in eine andere Session (mit einem Blogzugang) zu kommen oder eine andere schnelle Möglichkeit, den Benutzer zum einem Blog zu wechseln, wäre komfortabler.


----------

